# long term diarrhea



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

as you may or may not know we have had some problems with Vino's poo. We have had problems ever since he got his 3rd boosters and heart guard. He had all this on the 4th. Today is the 12th. The problem with his stool happened 48 hours after. Its insane, its really bad and the only time its decent if you want to call it that is when its pure rice. We have switched him to zero treats and 3/4 rice and 1/4 food and we have seen little improvement. I called the Vet today and they said we can give him a teaspoon of imodium. Has anyone ever tried this? His energy level is normal and everything is fine but his stool. We came home tonight for the second time to explosive poo all over his kennel, toys, the walls.... its terrible. We are out of ideas...


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Have never used imodium with a dog. I don't have much knowledge in this areas, but I just wanted to say I hope Vino gets better soon!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Vino's problems, I have not used imodium with Axel. Axel has had issues with soft stool however, and I hear your frustration, hopefully you get this situation figured out sooner than later. We had no issues with Axel when he had all his booster shots, so I'm sorry to hear Vino had such a reaction. Hopefully, your vet can give you some insight into this problem, such as is it common? How long does it usually last? Hopefully it will just run its course, and that will be the end of it? At least you seem to know why the problem is occurring?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Fox Trot -- Yes, I gave Immodium to a 4-month-old puppy back in 1989, and it worked well. My puppy developed the same problem, for no apparent reason. Her poo was watery, and I knew it wouldn't be long and she would be completely dehydrated. That advice about the Immodium was given to me by an Emergency Vet clinic over the phone. Then I had to locate an all-night pharmacy... anyway. IT WORKED! Not a great memory, but a happy result. The puppy lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this. I wish you and Vino the best.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

He have never given imodium to Holley but have had stool trouble since the week we brought her home. Just not the same as you. Poor Vino. I hope it all works out for the best. The rice is definitely the thing that masked it for a while. We went through that with Holley. As soon as it was taken out she was back to her troubles. Good luck with your little bundle.


----------

